# négresse de mère



## marettolina

Buongiorno a tutti!
Sto traducendo un romanzo di Gisèle Pineau, una scrittrice della Guadalupe. Ho trovato questa frase "Pacôme pensait à Clémence, sa négresse de mère qui s'était usée au travail dans une plantation de canne".
C'è qualcuno che sa dirmi cosa vuol dire l'espressione "négresse de mère" con precisione?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Simplement que sa mère était une négresse.
C'est une tournure un peu littéraire, mais tout à fait correcte.


----------



## loraFR

vuol dire che sua mama e negra, ma "negresse" è negativo, se diceva negli Stati Uniti quand c'era lo schiavitu


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je ne suis pas tout à fait certain que ma négresse de *mère *soit négatif, ici.
C'est sa mère !


----------



## matoupaschat

A mon avis, ce n'est pas négatif; négresse est utilisé ici parce qu'elle est noire *et* qu'elle s'est ruinée au travail . Et, en français, on dit "_travailler comme un nègre"_ pour s'abrutir de travail .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut marettolina et bienvenue sur ce forum !  

Cette structure peut s'utiliser souvent : ma feignasse de sœur, son ingrat de client, tes idiots de cousins...
Ça a bien une connotation négative. Mais je pense que ça fait référence à la façon dont les autres voyaient sa mère, en particulier ses employeurs. Elle s'est « usée » comme un objet, dans leur plantation de canne.


----------



## itka

> Ça a bien une connotation négative.


Pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi... c'est négatif... quand on veut ! 

Autrement cette tournure met surtout en relief UNE caractéristique de la personne en question que l'on considère comme primordiale à ce moment du discours.
_"Mon ingénieur de mari", "Mon polytechnicien de cousin", "mon Prix Nobel de grand-père",_ ne sont pas péjoratifs ! (euh...non... ce n'est pas ma famille... des exemples seulement !)

Quand à "nègre" et "négresse", ils ne sont péjoratifs que s'ils sont employés avec cette volonté. Surtout lorsqu'on fait référence à une période de l'histoire.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Le texte vient de *Guadeloupe*, ou du moins est écrit par un(e) auteur(e) de la Guadeloupe, ce qui a son importance.
Pour moi ce n'est ni négatif ni positif, et l'exemple d'itka "mon ingénieur de mari" est parfaitement adapté.
Etre nègre dans une plantation, ça peut être d'une certaine façon considéré comme un *état*, et cela renvoie à une "noirceur" de la peau particulière, avec des traits caractéristiques. Le vocabulaire antillais dans ce domaine est assez étendu et précis. Si la mère avait eu d'autres traits, l'auteur aurait employé un autre mot.


----------



## marettolina

Chers amis,
Vous avez été très utiles. J'ai bien compris l'expression maintenant!
Merci beaucoup à tous!
marettolina


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] c'est négatif... quand on veut ! [...]


Tu as sûrement raison, itka.
Mais même dans tes exemples qui se veulent positifs j'y vois aussi de l'ironie et des sous-entendus négatifs. Mais ça vient sans doute seulement de moi.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Négresse de mère, forse si può tradurre con "quella negra di sua madre", però avrebbe una connotazione negativa


----------



## marettolina

Lavinia.dNP said:


> Négresse de mère, forse si può tradurre con "quella negra di sua madre", però avrebbe una connotazione negativa


 
in effetti stavo pensando di tradurla così, anche se è un'espressione un po' forte. però sostituire negra con nera fa venir fuori una frase a cui manca qualcosa... è pur vero che nell'originale credo che négresse voglia contemporaneamente indicare il colore della pelle e il lavoro usurante che faceva questa donna, per cui negra intesa come schiava... devo rifletterci, però tutti questi suggerimenti mi sono utilissimi!


----------



## Nadieuse

Ciao marettolina,

sentiti diversi pareri francofoni ed essendoci svariati dubbi da parte loro sulla sfumatura negativa o meno, io ti direi una cosa su tutte: fai molto molto attenzione al contesto: sei tu l'unica che ha la sensibilità dei personaggi in mente, avendo letto dall'inizio del romanzo fino a quel punto.

Senza aver letto nulla prima la traduzione che mi sembra più neutra è «...pensava a Clémence, la sua nera madre che si era consumata lavorando in una piantagione...», perché detto così è semplicemente un dato di fatto: sua madre era nera di pelle e aveva passato la sua vita lavorando nella piantagione.
Oppure "la sua madre nera" fa sì che il lettore "si accorga un po' di più" del fatto che il colore della sua pelle è scuro.

Se però o il narratore o Pacôme in questo momento hanno l'intenzione di sottolineare il colore della pelle come qualcosa di discriminante, può diventare "la sua negra madre" più leggero o la sua madre "negra" più forte, quasi razzista. 
Se dici "quella negra di sua madre" è _molto_ forte e sicuramente metti nella bocca del narratore o di Pacôme un chiaro intento discriminatorio.

Ci sono poi mille altri modi su cui puoi giocare in un testo ma che devono essere valutati con attenzione nel contesto e nelle possibili reazioni di chi leggerà...se io volessi dare la sensazione della scurezza della pelle e assieme dell' "oscurantismo" che caratterizzava la situazione e ancora di quanto "nera" cioè difficile fosse la situazione di questa donna, forse in un volo pindarico io potrei tradurre «quella sua madre di pece che si consumò lavorando...» che non ha connotazioni negative bensì quasi più di commozione... ma certo andrebbe ponderata e riletta più volte insieme a tutto il testo.

Buona traduzione!
Nadieuse


----------



## itka

Sto pensando a _"quella negra di sua madre"_... Difatti mi sembra che sia la traduzione giusta. Forse misuro male ma non mi pare così ovviamente connota negativamente...
Se per esempio, ritengo che sotto la penna dell'autore, "negra" quì, significa quello che diceva matoupaschat più in alto : una dalla pelle nera, che si è rovinato la vita a lavorare duramente (_"comme un nègre"_ précisément, e quì non c'è niente di negativo)... 
Allora _"Quella negra di sua madre"_ prende il significato di "quella povera, che ha lavorato la vita intera come una schiava, dato che aveva la pelle nera"... non mi sembra per niente dispreggiativo... Dipende solo dal significato esatto che dà l'autore alla parola "negra".


----------

